# formalin/malachite green



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

just out of curiosity, is formalin/malachite green plant/snail safe?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I would say so, at least in the dosage to treat ich when used in the form of AP QuickCure. My quarantine tank is planted with plenty of snails and they appeared to be unharmed by a two week treatment. It will stain airline tubing/silicone, etc, though.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... plant safe? Most likely so. Snail safe? Maybe not? I don't think formalin is good for animals, especially invertebrates, but it might be ok in recommended dosages, I'm not sure about these beasties.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for your replies.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

Formalin is fine for fish, inverts and plants but only at stated dosage. Watch the fish too because if they are too far gone it can be bad.

I make my own. It is simply 1 part of 40% formaldeyde added to 12 parts DI water. When dosing shake well and then add 5ml per 10USG.

This is the lower dose for really sick/inverts/scaleless fish. If you don't have inverts or scaleless fish and the fish to be treated aren't at death's door then you can double this dosage.

AC


----------

